# [SOLVED] Excel - Drop down list which hyperlinks to worksheets in document



## Jontyoc (May 3, 2011)

Hi All

I have a spreadsheet which has numerous worksheets. We need to move through to various sheets and in random orders. I have looked and think I need a drop down list or a combo box but cant find out how.
Each worksheet would need its own list and links.

I could do hyperlinks but then would need 12+, also thought about ordered approach through sheets but not always need to go through all. 
Dont know any visual or macros.

Thanks for any advice. :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Excel - Drop down list which hyperlinks to worksheets in document*

Hi

This may help - I've used it before. Scroll down the page and look for the solution by *Tom Urtis*.

Drop Down List Help... - MrExcel Message Board


----------



## Jontyoc (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Excel - Drop down list which hyperlinks to worksheets in document*

i did it - well sort of. 
Got the pop up box that says hello and unfortunately no list beside help icon.

Do I need to manually out in sheet names? If so where?

I have attached doc if you dont mind having look and see what Ive done wrong.
There is another macro there but wasnt written by me and not sure what it does.

Cheers


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Excel - Drop down list which hyperlinks to worksheets in document*

Hi

I get the start message but I cannot find the combobox that should list the sheetnames.

I'll need to have a look into this and get back to you.

I use XL2002 in the office and this works fine but I'm using XL2007 at home - that seems to be part of the problem.


----------



## Jontyoc (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Excel - Drop down list which hyperlinks to worksheets in document*

Cheers Iain.
You're a scholar n a gentlemen!


----------



## Jontyoc (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Excel - Drop down list which hyperlinks to worksheets in document*

Re read instructions and followed to the letter and now working. 

Cheers for your help.

Do you have any idea on my other problem?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f57/conditional-formatting-with-div-0-errors-571302.html


----------



## Jontyoc (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Excel - Drop down list which hyperlinks to worksheets in document*

Sorted now. thanks


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Sorry but work has been a nightmare the last couple of days - that's why I had not replied.

Glad you got it sorted anyway.


----------



## Jontyoc (May 3, 2011)

No worries. Thanks for pointing me in right direction to start with.


----------

